# Pens with Cory's BAB



## Vern Tator (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow have I been having some fun, I turned some pan and pencil sets with some of the burl I bought from Cory. These sets are really cool.
The black is one Cory said he usually sold for dominoes, makes very classy pens.
[attachment=15453]
The red and blue are also from Cory.
[attachment=15454]
[attachment=15455]
I think I have some pics of some plain BAB somewhere, I'll have to look. The kits are Designers from Penn State Ind. the pen and pencil sets are great, however I will not do another of the rollerball Designer pens


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 31, 2012)

Those look great! I always like the look of the dyed BAB but the plain stuff looks fantastic just the same, nice pens.

- Matt


----------

